# Thai Micro Crabs



## chrisbrains1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone in the US have these Thai Micro Crabs? Does anyone know where to buy them? I have tons of shrimp, and once I saw these 1cm wide crabs I had a new addiction! I can only find them online in the UK. If you have them, let me know more about them! Where to get them...etc. THANKS!


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220807

I bought 2, they are so tiny! I'll never buy more. Been there, wasted that money! Rachel's inverts are solid.


----------

